# Aaaaw JD



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pups x hope they get mummies soon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh no what have I missed .... puppies where? .... JoJo stop it ... sorry talking to myself again ...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

take a look on their website


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Aww both lovely boys! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ok looking now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Shouldn't have looked .. you know me ... weak for a cockapoo puppy... 

That blonde boy is so sweet... stop looking JoJo xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Shouldn't have looked .. you know me ... weak for a cockapoo puppy...
> 
> That blonde boy is so sweet... stop looking JoJo xxx


You're safe JoJo.......he stole someones heart yesterday, even more so when they met him in the flesh. :love-eyes::love-eyes:

Going to post pics of all the other pups today. 

J xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> You're safe JoJo.......he stole someones heart yesterday, even more so when they met him in the flesh. :love-eyes::love-eyes:
> 
> Going to post pics of all the other pups today.
> 
> J xx


I love hearing that they have found homes! So looking forward to pics of the others too. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh no.. more lovely little puppies ... what are you doing to me ...


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Go on Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just posted them...........we can only keep three......we can only keep three......we can only keep three......out:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah Pippa's black boy is still homeless


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

If I didn't have Phoebe already, I don't think I'd be able to resist ....


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Love the black and white boy :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

JoJo you'll have to try not to look...... as if lol.... I'm going to go and treat myself now with a ickle peep x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Seriously I am not looking ... no way .... I can't ... I will end up with two more ... I know I am weaker than ever at the moment ....


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

They are so cute and beautiful. We are going to meet them all on Saturday in real life . We are all sooooooo excited but I'm not sure who is the most excited the adults or the kids, cant wait. The kids keep asking how many more sleeps is it now. 'well as you haven't slept yet its the same amount as when you asked me 5 minutes ago!'


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Have arranged to visit JD on Saturday too! From reading the posts on this forum I'm wondering if I'll get addicted to Cockapoo puppies? Any tips??


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah I wish I was visiting JD on Saturday, have fun both of you (and your families!).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh lucky you visiting puppies.... Sarah don't say homeless :cry2: just, still awaiting their Mummies and Daddies, could nt you just have her as well you know Bogof


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh lucky you visiting puppies.... Sarah don't say homeless :cry2: just, still awaiting their Mummies and Daddies, could nt you just have her as well you know Bogof


OK, awaiting their Mummy and Daddy... We had a good cuddle with him both times we visited, he was a squeaky little bundle of fur! I hope he and the other pups find a lovely family soon xx


----------

